# 1/350 Original series ENTERPRISE BUILD



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Currently working on this...


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Currently working on this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin very good!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Damn boy, you don't quit with that magic!!!


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Looks stunning! Love the muted colors in the bridge... very scale appropriate.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

While I work on this one...Pictures of my personal ship.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Astonishing.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A you tube video...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AogW3pHg3gA


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I'm in love again...


----------



## larskseme (Sep 2, 2014)

VERY nice. I really like the video. Someday, I'm going to do one of these, hope it is 1/2 as good.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here's my personal build...


http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/THOLIANWEB4bestmyers_zps27b634a4.jpg.html


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My 1/350 Original series Enterprise build. I wanted to capture the look of the actual miniature as seen in the classic episodes so using my vast reference library collected over the years, I painted the model a select group of custom mixed paints, Air Brushed. I also adjusted the lighting as it was way to bright to reflect correct scale. The images were done with the goal of having a 3D Effect and recreating the not perfect look of the effect shots used in the series. Also careful external lighting was used to have the Model be an actual part of the background and not look like it was just cropped in the final shot.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> My 1/350 Original series Enterprise build. I wanted to capture the look of the actual miniature as seen in the classic episodes so using my vast reference library collected over the years, I painted the model a select group of custom mixed paints, Air Brushed. I also adjusted the lighting as it was way to bright to reflect correct scale. The images were done with the goal of having a 3D Effect and recreating the not perfect look of the effect shots used in the series. Also careful external lighting was used to have the Model be an actual part of the background and not look like it was just cropped in the final shot.



I think the applicable term would be 'perfect.'


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Stunning !


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

pagni said:


> Stunning !


It does seem set for that!


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Sweet Magilla Gorilla,you've captured the look of the classic style of the SPX
perfectly.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many, Many thanks guys...Working on a short video employing the same techniques used in the original series...coming soon:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My Klingon Battle Cruisers and 1/350 Enterprise square off in the spirit of the original series effects and Original box cover of the AMT Klingon ship. Again, to mimic the original series as broad cast, careful lighting, "SCALE" lighting is employed. All the models were Air Brushed using my IWATA system.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My personal 1/350 Enterprise build in a scene depicting "The Tholian Web" episode of Star Trek the original series. I wanted to capture the look of the actual miniature as seen in the classic episodes so using my vast reference library collected over the years, I painted the model a select group of custom mixed paints, Air Brushed. I also adjusted the lighting as it was way to bright to reflect correct scale. The images were done with the goal of having a 3D Effect and recreating the not perfect look of the effect shots used in the series. Also careful external lighting was used to have the Model be an actual part of the background and not look like it was just cropped in the final shot.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Fantastic work! I assume you are using Photoshop?


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Man, You not only crank out your builds exceptionaly fast..But highly professional!
Your Enterprise looks just like the original filming minuiture.

I have been working on my enterprise at a snail's pace on and off for nearly a year now, And will be lucky if it turns out half as good as your's.

Question, Is that Klingon BattleCruiser the old AMT kit from the 60's/70's?
Another beautiful job. Happy New Year!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

spocks beard said:


> Man, You not only crank out your builds exceptionaly fast..But highly professional!
> Your Enterprise looks just like the original filming minuiture.
> 
> I have been working on my enterprise at a snail's pace on and off for nearly a year now, And will be lucky if it turns out half as good as your's.
> ...


Sincere thanks Sir!

The Klingon ship is actually the currently released Round 2 kit.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Proper2 said:


> Fantastic work! I assume you are using Photoshop?


Only marginally. I do most of my finished look when I actually take the picture.

There's more to this stuff than just using Photoshop.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

The Klingon appears to be the newer edition...no detail on the top surface...
Really awesome work !


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

That's right.
I have that revised Klingon Battle Cruiser still boxed up and will be the next Star Trek kit to work on after i finish the big Enterprise.

I actually had one of the very early versions of that klingon ship from around 1972.
It actually had the little grain of wheat bulbs with the kit, And was molded in black plastic.

I'm currently finishing the seamline work before applying the final base coat,
Again, outstanding work on your Big E & Klingon Battlecruiser, Captain Han.

I'm also a big fan of your Lost In Space builds as well.
Really cool work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

spocks beard said:


> I'm also a big fan of your Lost In Space builds as well.
> Really cool work.:thumbsup:


Captain Han is a master; we are but the learners...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

spocks beard said:


> That's right.
> I have that revised Klingon Battle Cruiser still boxed up and will be the next Star Trek kit to work on after i finish the big Enterprise.
> 
> I actually had one of the very early versions of that klingon ship from around 1972.
> ...


Again, Many, Many thanks. I am glad my passion for the subject matter comes through In my builds/Photography.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Captain Han is a master; we are but the learners...


I sincerely appreciate the kind words...However I am no master! I learn something new every time I build/Paint/Light Photograph a kit. Hopefully what I do inspires more to get involved in this very satisfying Hobby we share!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Hopefully what I do inspires more to get involved in this very satisfying Hobby we share!


It does sir. Just wait until I finish my PL J2 in 'return to Earth' style!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My personal 1/350...



And the Klingons...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

60's grain!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Excellent blueness.

( Okay, "cyanness."  )


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here is another pic with tribute to the Original series effects in mind(I know there are fans of the CGI stuff, I am not one of them). Also I provided a You Tube link to a video who want to see the model without the TOS Backgrounds...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AogW3pHg3gA


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Aye... Candy...


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

What you are accomplishing with these pics are unbelievable!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My personal 1/350 Original series Star Trek Enterprise. I photographed the model against an appropriate backdrop to highlight my color choices. I'll have fun with her in a star field soon, but I wanted just to show off the finished model. Using reference material I have collected over the years I custom mixed Tamiya and Model Master paints, through an air brush. The lighting has been adjusted for correct scale as well as the weathering, again per the original filming miniature.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Again, Many Thanks indeed!
Here are several pics of the model without the "enhancements" (Star field, Tholian web, Phasers)Against the black background I photographed it in front of...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Lovely! What do you use for a backdrop? I've always heard black velvet is best since it absorbs light like a sponge.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> Lovely! What do you use for a backdrop? I've always heard black velvet is best since it absorbs light like a sponge.


Thanks very much indeed Trek!

I use a variety of backdrops on my builds. It depends on what I want the finished picture to be. I take bare bones shots against a Blue, Black, Gray...ETC background to show off the models without enhancements(starfields,Tholian Webs, Phaser Fire ETC...).


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Thanks very much indeed Trek!
> 
> I use a variety of backdrops on my builds. It depends on what I want the finished picture to be. I take bare bones shots against a Blue, Black, Gray...ETC background to show off the models without enhancements(starfields,Tholian Webs, Phaser Fire ETC...).


Thanks for the reply but I guess I should have been more specific. 
What material did you use for the black backdrop?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> Thanks for the reply but I guess I should have been more specific.
> What material did you use for the black backdrop?



OK...Black cloth hung from a sheet of drywall.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Cloth eh? What kind of cloth? Sorry, I don't mean to be annoying.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> Cloth eh? What kind of cloth? Sorry, I don't mean to be annoying.


Not at all...Very heavy cloth(almost velvet). My wife picked it up for me years ago.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Cool. I recently bought some black velvet on sale for half off at Joanne's fabric for model photography purposes. Not cheap (regular price $19.99 a yard) but there's nothing better for eliminating light bounce. Looking at your setup I figured it had to be velvet or something close like velveteen.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> Cool. I recently bought some black velvet on sale for half off at Joanne's fabric for model photography purposes. Not cheap (regular price $19.99 a yard) but there's nothing better for eliminating light bounce. Looking at your setup I figured it had to be velvet or something close like velveteen.


I only use the black for certain images...I use Blue, Green, Gray etc...depending on what I am photographing.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> Cloth eh? What kind of cloth? Sorry, I don't mean to be annoying.


Velvet can actually have a bit of a sheen to it from certain angles. So it is not that desirable for a real 'black out'.

In film production, we use Duvetyne (doov-a-teen), which is thick enough that it doesn't let light through it, and is also completely non reflective.

If you want to get some, you could call your local rental house that caters to the film industry.

Or you could call places like 'LA Rag House' (818) 276-1130 or 'The Rag Place' (818) 765-3338 in LA and I'm sure you could buy some from them.

In truth though, most any black fabric will work (especially if your shooting in a room where light isn't coming through a thin material from behind. Duvetyne is actually quite expensive.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the information ClubTepes. For now I think I'll stick with the velvet. I have a big enough piece to hang back a good 4-5 feet behind the model for photos so that should help eliminate any sheen. Anyway, I've taken this thread OT long enough. It's just that when I see great photography work like the Captain has done I like to delve into whatever tricks and techniques were used.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Not sure if I already chimed in on this build, but amazing work! I never get tired of ogling each and every finished 1:350!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice seeing her in action. The music you selected was lovely as well.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL! Look's just like a still from TOS episodes.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

One of my personal 1/350 TOS Enterprise builds. I have painstakingly removed those inaccurate and horrendous grid lines from the upper and lower saucer. I also used the Masks from "Orbital Dry docks" for the Ships register in lieu of the kit supplied decals. The upper saucer still needs to be weathered...more detail pics to come!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I used those same masks for my own Big E. They are fantastic aren't they?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> I used those same masks for my own Big E. They are fantastic aren't they?


 Indeed they are my friend!!!FAR superior to the decals...in me humble opinion!:thumbsup:


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Indeed they are my friend!!!FAR superior to the decals...in me humble opinion!:thumbsup:


Beautiful work!
I'm really liking the top saucer without the gridlines, No matter how faint they are on the model, It looks much more accurate to the filming model.(Along with that touch of weathering.)

I wished i had used those masks on my build, As no matter how well the kit supplied decals went on, I could not hide the fact that they are decals.

Awsome work, Capt. Han!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:*BA U T FUL!!!*:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

http://youtu.be/eKtuzCakCbo


----------



## larskseme (Sep 2, 2014)

Sorry if you've answered this before, but I have a likely naive question: To remove the panel lines is it as "simple" as putty and putty, putty and sand, repeat over many (10s?) hours? i.e. simple in concept, painstaking and difficult in execution. And, if so, did you do that to the bare plastic, or you do do any preparation first?

THanks, I hope to tackle this one some day, and if I can get even a reasonable approximation you your beautiful ship, I'll be ecstatic!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

larskseme said:


> Sorry if you've answered this before, but I have a likely naive question: To remove the panel lines is it as "simple" as putty and putty, putty and sand, repeat over many (10s?) hours? i.e. simple in concept, painstaking and difficult in execution. And, if so, did you do that to the bare plastic, or you do do any preparation first?
> 
> THanks, I hope to tackle this one some day, and if I can get even a reasonable approximation you your beautiful ship, I'll be ecstatic!


I puttied mine as well and it's exactly as you describe. I had more luck with acrylic putties (Perfect Plastic Putty) rather than model/car body stuff (which has toluene that can attack the plastic). I use a lacquer-based primer spray paint (Tamiya) so you can see how it's going and then continue with the putty-sand-primer process.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I used Perfect Plastic Putty on my saucer gridlines too. The first time I tried to be too neat with it (I was trying to reduce the amount of labor sanding away excess putty later) and after priming you could still see the gridlines, although they were much shallower than before. So I ended up doing a second application of PPP and this time I really laid it on thick. This let to about 2 hours of sanding starting with 150 grit and working up to 600. When I was done I had a perfectly smooth hull.

After second application of putty:
https://flic.kr/p/eBRbvV

Sand, sand, and sand some more:
https://flic.kr/p/eBRbvt
https://flic.kr/p/eBRbsB

After priming. Nice and smooth:
https://flic.kr/p/eBUnCm
https://flic.kr/p/eBRbqa


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Trekkriffic said:


> I used Perfect Plastic Putty on my saucer gridlines too. The first time I tried to be too neat with it (I was trying to reduce the amount of labor sanding away excess putty later) and after priming you could still see the gridlines, although they were much shallower than before. So I ended up doing a second application of PPP and this time I really laid it on thick. This let to about 2 hours of sanding starting with 150 grit and working up to 600. When I was done I had a perfectly smooth hull.
> 
> After second application of putty:
> https://flic.kr/p/eBRbvV
> ...


You dry sanded right? That's really important with PPP (and other acrylic putties) as wet sanding tends to pull it all up.


----------



## larskseme (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks, Trekkriffic & RossW. I never even realized there was anything out there besides typical the toluene squadron putty I use all the time. (And as a very novice model builder, I end up using a lot of putty to fill the gaps I leave.)


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

RossW said:


> You dry sanded right? That's really important with PPP (and other acrylic putties) as wet sanding tends to pull it all up.


Oh yeah. Dry sanded all the way. at least for the second application. I tried wet sanding the first time around and learned my lesson; that may be why I could still see the gridlines after the first coat of primer. If you'd seen how much effort I put into sanding after the second puttying job you'd flinch. I reeeeeeeally leaned on it with the 150 grit at the start. 

Captain Solo,

Keep posting pics. She is such a lovely lady!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> Oh yeah. Dry sanded all the way. at least for the second application. I tried wet sanding the first time around and learned my lesson; that may be why I could still see the gridlines after the first coat of primer. If you'd seen how much effort I put into sanding after the second puttying job you'd flinch. I reeeeeeeally leaned on it with the 150 grit at the start.
> 
> Captain Solo,
> 
> Keep posting pics. She is such a lovely lady!


Sincere thanks!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/BOW SPACEmyers_zpssr18yr6m.jpg.html


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Best one yet...! by far....


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nektu said:


> Best one yet...! by far....


Agree. The lighting, contrast and grain... beautiful!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Captain Han Solo said:


> http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/BOW SPACEmyers_zpssr18yr6m.jpg.html


OK, What episode is that screen cap taken from?

Seriously..Outstanding attention to detail on this most BEAUTIFUL starship build.

Your work is first class all the way sir!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many Thanks guys! Here is a You tube video of this model...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKtuzCakCbo

And another build up...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPFAFoNoDB4

And another picture/ Composite...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Always beautiful to see Mark!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Always beautiful to see Mark!


Thanks very much Chris!


----------



## deboermodels (Dec 20, 2014)

Guy Schlicter said:


> lookin very good!


Very nicely done!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

deboermodels said:


> Very nicely done!


Thanks Dennis!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Mark, I think you missed a 4 micron meteorite ding on the lower front part of the starboard nacelle.

*chuckle*


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Mark Dorais said:


> absolutely gorgeous


Sincere thanks Mark!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks again guys...Here is the boring "without star field" background. I take several pics of my work the "as is" stuff and the fun "doing it's thing stuff".


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Nice seeing it clean.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice balance on the lights.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

SteveR said:


> Nice balance on the lights.


 
Scale lighting is a major pet peeve of mine.
I don't light models for the sake of lighting them, and I don't like overly lit models. However there seems to be a group for both...


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Scale lighting is a major pet peeve of mine.
> I don't light models for the sake of lighting them, and I don't like overly lit models. However there seems to be a group for both...


Yeah. It might be useful for future lighting kits to include a small pot or variable resistor to tweak the brightness to more scale levels, wouldn't it? In the case of the TOS E, more than one pot might be best: interior lights, flashers, bussards.

(For those of us with weak soldering skills.)


----------

